# Idiot clamp storage



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

Rockler has clamp storage for up to $180 to store a couple dozen clamps. Being an idiot (faithful readers will recall I'm too stupid to run an air stapler) I figured that I could hang clamps for less than $3.75 / ea.

*Idiot Idea:*
Put up a wooden paper towel holder and hang the clamp handles over the bar. Need more space? Hang two.



















M


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

Or the lazy man's way : I just lean them in the corner behind my air compressor. Takes up no usable space.


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

I'm sure that storage behind the compressor keeps your shortest clamps near at hand …


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

The old saying"you can't have too many clamps" is true when you need them but when you have all available space used up to store them, then what?


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

This is my home-made clamp rack from several years back….It does the job….!!


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

If I was a gambler, I'd bet that I got my Idiot wings before you did. These are above my workbench.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

I often question why someone would spend a lot of money on something as simple as clamp storage. These people are supposed to be woodworkers and they should be capable of making a clamp storage if they claim to be a "woodworker". There are many other places where a bit of thought can save money. I guess some have so much money that they can spend it freely. To me, I think a woodworker should be able to make anything he needs within his ability; otherwise I would not call him a woodworker. Just because someone spent $150 for clamp storage, doesn't make him a woodworker.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

> If I was a gambler, I d bet that I got my Idiot wings before you did. These are above my workbench.
> - hairy


You must be very tall or have very long arms.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

> I often question why someone would spend a lot of money on something as simple as clamp storage. These people are supposed to be woodworkers and they should be capable of making a clamp storage if they claim to be a "woodworker". There are many other places where a bit of thought can save money. I guess some have so much money that they can spend it freely. To me, I think a woodworker should be able to make anything he needs within his ability; otherwise I would not call him a woodworker. Just because someone spent $150 for clamp storage, doesn t make him a woodworker.
> 
> - MrRon


The same can be said for most jigs at rockler and other places, as well as even some tools, etc. But there is a time/cost ratio that some people have to consider.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

> I m sure that storage behind the compressor keeps your shortest clamps near at hand …
> 
> - Madmark2


Correct, I have 2 small clamps on my pegboard wall. I rarely do big panel glue-ups unless I am making a large table.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

> The same can be said for most jigs at rockler and other places, as well as even some tools, etc. But there is a time/cost ratio that some people have to consider.
> 
> - SMP


I think if time is a factor, then maybe you don't have the time to do woodworking in the first place.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Hmmm..
..








And have even added a couple more.


----------



## JohnMcClure (Aug 24, 2016)

> The same can be said for most jigs at rockler and other places, as well as even some tools, etc. But there is a time/cost ratio that some people have to consider.
> 
> - SMP
> 
> ...


Slippery slope there MrRon. Time is ALWAYS a factor. I don't have time to do much woodworking. If I were made of time I wouldn't even use power tools. Buying a planer is a time/cost tradeoff that I'm willing to make because it would take me a year of practice to learn to properly surface a board by hand, reliably, quickly, every time. Buying S4S lumber instead of roughsawn is another time/cost tradeofff.
Someone with less money and more time than I may choose to buy only roughsawn, or even to use a hand plane to surface all their stock. Should I say that I don't have time to do woodworking because I don't have as much time as someone else?
Not trying to be argumentative, but this is a subject that's been on my mind a lot because I wish I had more time than I do.


----------



## Delete (May 19, 2017)

I,m a bigger idiot I used up all the space under my workbench for a clamp rack ha, ha, lol.


----------



## cjfarmer (Mar 9, 2019)

The thing about rockler clamp racks that roll out of the way or over to the assembly table and the simple looking jigs they sell is guys like me working in a small garage not EVEN close to an optimum shop and pressed for time can point and click and the UPS. guy brings it out. I can keep working on my project and not making a jig to make a cut


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

> I think if time is a factor, then maybe you don t have the time to do woodworking in the first place.
> 
> - MrRon


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/False_dilemma


----------



## Delete (May 19, 2017)

Where's that threshold? The young tell you "relax, no rush, lots of time". The up in age tell you "wow, where did all the time go, I will never accomplish all that I want to accomplish". There's a happy medium there somewhere, lol.


----------



## OleGrump (Jun 16, 2017)

Personally, I like the paper towel holder idea, especially if it's attached to a rolling cart, then you'll have quick N easy access. your shop should always be about YOU and what works for YOU. A plus for thinking outside the box!


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

I finally built one of those classy clamp stands, before that I used a 50 gallon barrel, and it got so I needed to use a 2 wheeled dolly to move them around. I still have the drum for storage of the extras.


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

> If I was a gambler, I d bet that I got my Idiot wings before you did. These are above my workbench.
> - hairy
> 
> You must be very tall or have very long arms.
> ...


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

Ya know. I was looking at this post, as I am interested in clamp racks and I see that you have a remarkable resemblance to Rembrandt. Just sayin'.


----------



## MikeDilday (Feb 21, 2017)

This is the style I built. Clamps are 6 deep which gives a more efficient storage use of wall space. About twice the clamps on the same wall space. Works great.


----------



## AZWoody (Jan 18, 2015)

> The same can be said for most jigs at rockler and other places, as well as even some tools, etc. But there is a time/cost ratio that some people have to consider.
> 
> - SMP
> 
> ...


Sometimes I really wonder where you come up with some of the things you say and if you really do believe half of it…


----------



## pontic (Sep 25, 2016)

Behind the morticing machine is my clamp rack. it's on wheels and rolls mostly nowhere.


----------



## TEK73 (Mar 15, 2019)

> This is the style I built. Clamps are 6 deep which gives a more efficient storage use of wall space. About twice the clamps on the same wall space. Works great.
> 
> - MikeDilday


I really liked your solution!
I think I will build a rack following the same principels, but mounted on a french cleat system so I may change the location in the shop if needed.

Having it on costers I think takes up to mutch floor space, for my small shop - I have other things I need to have on the floor.


----------



## WalkerR (Feb 8, 2017)

My shop is in the basement. This is between the joists overhead. Uses a space I can't think of any other use for. Cost is a scrap piece of 2×4 and two wood screws,


----------



## socrbent (Mar 9, 2012)

With a basement shop I use the joists for all but the 36" plus clamps like Hairy.


----------



## UpstateNYdude (Dec 20, 2012)

> I think if time is a factor, then maybe you don t have the time to do woodworking in the first place.
> 
> - MrRon


Because we all don't have a job or kids or just a general life outside of woodworking that we can't just enjoy because we didn't want to spend 4 hours making a clamp rack…time is the most precious thing anyone has.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

"ground I can recover..time I cannot.." N. Bonaparte


----------



## ste6168 (Mar 12, 2015)

Here is my clamp corner:


----------



## JohnMcClure (Aug 24, 2016)

LOL better start a "clamp racks of your dreams" thread… some of those are awesome. Mine are just laying around in places. It's a disaster.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> The same can be said for most jigs at rockler and other places, as well as even some tools, etc. But there is a time/cost ratio that some people have to consider.
> 
> - SMP
> 
> ...


yeah according to mr ron i guess im not a woodworker either because ive bought many jigs and fixtures from various suppliers that i could have made myself.im so ashamed…......lol!


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

I didn't build my truck. Does that mean I don't have time to drive?


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

> I didn t build my truck. Does that mean I don t have time to drive?
> 
> - HokieKen


Haha, that's great! But in seriousness, the snowboard I use I bought(like 99.99999% of snowboarders, so I have time to snowboard. But I would someday love to make my own snowboard. I have seen some absolutely amazing wooden snowboards like these http://kindredsnowboards.com/custom/
I wouldn't trust an all wooden truck, however.


----------



## Delete (May 19, 2017)

LOL where is this going, I say, Do what you have to do, enjoy what you like, and if there is any time leftover, expand your horizons, you might be pleasantly surprised.

So here is a more resent picture of my bench all loaded up. My clamps used to be spread all over the place. Now all the clamps designated to the wood shop are all conveniently stored under my workbench. If I am working at the bench and I need a clamp I just reach down with one hand. I store my large pipe panel clamps out in my metal shop so that cleans up the wood shop a lot. The bench is very heavy considering it is made from construction grade pine and fir, but adding well over 200 lbs of clamps really nails it to the floor. With enough force I can slide it, but I can't lift it. I still have over 2' of clamp rack left to fill if needed.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

ive spent so much time reading and commenting on this thread i just realized i dont have enough time to wood work now,damn it!


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

> I didn t build my truck. Does that mean I don t have time to drive?
> 
> - HokieKen


LMAO, good one.

I like to consider some folks would rather buy some things rather than use valuable shop time making crap they can buy. So many sides to this woodworking stuff, it's hard to keep track without a scorecard, and Ken just moved to the head of the pack as far as I can tell.


----------

